# Struts: Formularfelder initialisieren



## zuban (16. Apr 2007)

Ich habe eine Bean "user" im Request-scope und aus dieser sollen die Felder eines Formulares initialisiert werden.

So würde ich den value-Wert der Formularfelder initialisieren:


```
<% beans.User user = (beans.user) request.getAttribute("user");
...
<html:text property = "username" value =" <%=user.getUsername()%>" />
```
Wie kann ich "value" den Wert mit struts-tags zuweisen anstatt mit jsp-scriplets?


----------



## SlaterB (16. Apr 2007)

Struts ist keine Programmiersprache sondern ein Framework..,
verwende Java an sich oder diese JSP-Unfälle

oder meinst du die Callback-Operation reset für ActionForms?
http://www.roseindia.net/struts/strutsActionForms.shtml


----------



## zuban (16. Apr 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder meinst du die Callback-Operation reset für ActionForms?
> http://www.roseindia.net/struts/strutsActionForms.shtml



ne


aber struts hat doch ne Menge Tags um z.B. auf Bean-Attrribute zuzugreifen wie das <bean:write/> Tag
Da müsste es doch möglich sein sowas value =" <%=user.getUsername()%>"
durch ein struts-bean-tag zu ersetzen


----------



## SnooP (17. Apr 2007)

joah... - aber benutze besser JSTL und die darin enthaltene EL ... dann kannst du an jeder Stelle ${varname} verwenden um entsprechend Variableninhalte darzustellen... - bei Struts gibt es zudem zu allen Taglibs noch el-Varianten, die dann die Verwendung von el erlauben innerhalb der tags...
oben könntest du also daher sowas schreiben:
<html:text property = "username" value ="${user.username}" />


----------

